
How Many Programming Technologies Can You Really Master? - HaloZero
http://thecodist.com/article/how-many-programming-technologies-can-you-really-master
======
drallison
You conflate the tools, methodologies, and detailed interfaces of particular
environments (that is, coding) with programming. Master programming and the
warts and failings of programming languages and operating systems become less
significant.

------
x0ry
I think you first have to define mastery. Is it perfect code on every
imaginable measure? I don't think so. I've been learning Windows, Linux,
Networking, UI/UX, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, VB6, VB.NET, C#, ASP, PHP, MySQL,
Informix, PostgreSQL, MS SQL, SSIS, SSRS, SSAS/OLAP, Photoshop, AWS, Angular,
Node.js... The list goes on. The point is, someone can prove my weaknesses in
all of these areas. Jack of all trades master of none doesn't mean you can't
be a play maker. Failing starts by calling yourself a master.

------
phlandis
Really? A lot of the technologies in the opening paragraph are in relation. If
you are building API-centric apps, you will have to have a well rounded
understanding of how the technologies _relate_ not just the mastery of each on
their own. Maybe that is the intended message?

The main issue is the overuse of the word master, which may imply the 10,000
hour rule. I suppose they do this to ward of amateurs.

